# Looking For Free Picture Site



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I am looking for a free picture site (like Flickr) used to be. I want to link my picture to it in my blog.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Try Imagur - see https://www.talkclassical.com/45348-posting-pictures.html#post1123493 You will also note that some of the image links seem to have failed. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Open a free blog at (google) blogger, set it at private so no-one actually visits the "blog". Upload lots of shots for free. I assume everybody can see this:


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

I second ArtRocks suggestion this is what I do; I also have a DeviantArt which can also host images privately.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

haydnguy said:


> I am looking for a free picture site (like Flickr) used to be. I want to link my picture to it in my blog.


Flickr is still free SFAIK. Limit is now 1,000 pictures though.

*Imgur *seems easiest for linking though.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

KenOC said:


> Flickr is still free SFAIK. Limit is now 1,000 pictures though.
> 
> *Imgur *seems easiest for linking though.


Correct it's 1000 pics for free accounts. I believed Photobucket is free as is the previously mentioned DeviantArt. If you have no soul you could try Tumblr but I think ArtRock was on the nail with his suggestion.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Photobucket is no longer free.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Wikipedia / Wikimedia accepts huge files (I've uploaded panorama photos of >130 Mb) and linking is easy.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

TxllxT said:


> Wikipedia / Wikimedia accepts huge files (I've uploaded panorama photos of >130 Mb) and linking is easy.


Oh cool I will need to try this thank you.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have been using https://postimages.org/

Who knows when any of these sites may go the way of Photobucket.


----------

